# Raw Diet In Other Countries



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

Is the raw diet a thing that mostly americans do or is just as popular in other countries. Just a question for all of you that don't live in America.


----------



## andrew boh (Oct 13, 2008)

i can assue you people in australia are realli starting to take ashine to RAW food alought many of the vets around here sydney dont recommend it


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Raw feeding is on the increase here in the UK. Lots of information available and a few decent companies specialising in delivering all sorts of raw meats.

As a proportion of the dog owning public, I suspect the percentage feeding raw is still very small.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

also here in Holland feeding raw is getting more and more popular...there is a lot of information available for the common public and also some vets are starting to advise it


----------



## Pia Porko (Oct 8, 2008)

I know quite a few people here i Finland too who use either solely or partly raw diet


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

andrew boh said:


> i can assue you people in australia are realli starting to take ashine to RAW food alought many of the vets around here sydney dont recommend it


Australia is the home of some of the major pioneers who bucked the system and stood up to say what they thought of Hills/SD and the Hills-type crap-in-a-bag some of their fellow vets were pushing. These early outspoken guys were ridiculed and ostracized, too, by their vet associations (who get major funding from guess who, cough-Hills/SD-cough). My hat is off to them.


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

I just finally switched to raw. I tried it a couple of times, just never kept up with it. Since they raised the price of Innova kibble, the raw is actually cheaper now. Still trying to get rid of there itching though. Probably mites. They are on their second shot of ivermectin, we'll see:-(


----------



## Jason Clarke (Feb 13, 2009)

Yeah, Tom Lonsdale, DVM is the author of "Raw Meaty Bones" and is/was practicing in Austrailia. Tom, along with some others really got the ball rolling in Austrailia, the UK and the US.

If I remember correctly, I think in his book he mentioned that in Austrailia they ran newspaper, radio and television ads to promote raw diets for pets and to stop feeding commercial crap. :-k 

Jason


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Like connie said Australians really were at the front in this field.Tom Lonsdale has been mentioned but also Dr Billinghurst was another who was outspoken about it and has his own line of food available now.


----------



## Cate Helfgott (Feb 16, 2009)

When I went to Holland to check out Ruby's breeder and her ents, she was feeding RAW to the parents and the puppies...homemade for the parents, a frozen pre-made for the pups. I actually knew nothing about it myself until I talked to her about it...she was very keen on at least some Raw in the diet.

~Cate


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I have not been feeding raw here in the U.S. Out of necessity, I will switch to raw when I move to Costa Rica. Descent quality kibble is virtually unavailable.

I will bring a couple of bags of kibble with me so I have time to check on whats readily available before the change over to raw.

Then I'll be begging Connie to help get the dog's daily diet set up so I don't kill them from malnutrition .


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Then I'll be begging Connie to help get the dog's daily diet set up so I don't kill them from malnutrition .


No problem!


----------



## Raluca Alb (Feb 18, 2009)

I`m from Europe (Romania) and I started to feed my dog raw (almost, because I supplement with kibble) about 4 months ago. Chicken wing tips, backs, necks,organs, lamb bone with meat, turkey necks. Today I bought some tripe (preboiled, unfortunatly, couldn`t find green tripe anywhere). The above mentioned are really cheap, especially chicken, and easy to find. Chicken necks and back for example I buy for $1/kilo. Turkey necks $3.

People here feed mostly kibble - best we can find is Orijen I think. Raw meat is a big no-no#-o(supposedly it causes worm infestations and ...agression). Some breeders do feed raw `tho.


----------



## xxxxxxxxKarina Scuckyte (Oct 27, 2008)

I feed my dog RAW for 1,5 years. It's getting more and more popular. We have registered 131 dogs and 26 cats eating RAW in Lithuania, many of RAW-eaters don't register. 

Dogs:
2 Afgan hounds, 7 Irish setters, 2 American cockerspaniels, 3 English bulldogs, 2 English setters, 2 Dogo Argentino, 1 Golden retriever, 1 white Scottish terrier, 5 Berner sennenhunds, 1 Border collie, 1 Griffon Bruxellois, 1 Bullterrier, 2 Cane Corso, 6 Czechoslovakian wolfdogs, 11 Chihuahua, 2 Dalmatians, 2 Groenendaels, 14 Siberian huskies, 1 Hovawart, 2 German shorthaired pointers, 3 Lhasa apso, 2 Alaskan malamutes, 8 Muts, 2 similar to Boxers, 2 similar to Huskies, 1 similar to Caucasian ovtcharka (mine), 5 similar to German shepherds, 1 Parson Russell terrier,1 Pitbull, 4 French bulldogs, 1 Poodle, 1 Giant Schnauzer, 1 Rhodesian ridgebacks, 1 Borzoy, 1 Springer spaniel, 1 Shiba Inu, 1 Collie, 1 Gordon setter, 10 Scottish terriers, 8 Daschunds, 1 Tibetan mastiff, 1 Weimaraner, 5 German shepherds.

Total: 131 dogs 

Cats: 

1 Brittish shorthaired, 3 Cornish rex, 6 Kurilian babtails, 1 Persian, 13 Mixes, 1 Russian Blue, 1 Siamese.

Total: 26 cats


----------



## Ryan Cole (Mar 5, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I have not been feeding raw here in the U.S. Out of necessity, I will switch to raw when I move to Costa Rica. Descent quality kibble is virtually unavailable.


 
This makes me think....I'll bet that there are tons of locations worldwide where no one is making a big deal out of going to a raw diet because in much of the un-Westernised world they probably never moved to kibble in the first place, and are STILL feeding what they always have fed dogs -- the letovers after humans picked the meatiest parts from the animal carcasses (what today's raw diet seems to be based upon anyway).


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm from Germany and feed raw. Many handlers here feed raw by now. But many of them are making almost a religion out of that. Like tons of mashed veggies, vitamin powders here and there and calculate 'till the head's spinning. As for me I just keep it simple. Just like Tom Londsdale recommends it - I a have a bunch bones, animals and meat in freezer and for the rest I share my beloved pizza with Bo! That's it!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Marina Schmidt said:


> I'm from Germany and feed raw. Many handlers here feed raw by now. But many of them are making almost a religion out of that. Like tons of mashed veggies, vitamin powders here and there and calculate 'till the head's spinning. As for me I just keep it simple. Just like Tom Londsdale recommends it - I a have a bunch bones, animals and meat in freezer and for the rest I share my beloved pizza with Bo! That's it!


No organs?


----------



## milder batmusen (Jun 1, 2009)

I use raw diet my self and will never go back to kible again 

here in denmark the raw wayh feeding your dog is increasing more and more and I do understand why because people are finding out that dogs are predators and is not built for living on kible but bones and meat


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Connie Sutherland said:


> No organs?


 Sorry i forgot! Of course organs, too! He also eats some fruits and veggies for a snack (but never mashed, he wouldn't even sniff at it).


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Organs!! I thought because Marina said it was becoming a religion, Connie could "hear" organs playing 

In Switzerland it is almost a religion here too but I would guess that most people feed kibble like I do, lazy and uneducated as I am according to the Raw tones that I hear.


----------



## Marina Schmidt (Jun 11, 2009)

Gillian, you can't imagine how lazy I am! That was the point why I was afraid to feed raw at first. But it's actually not much work! Just put all the stuff in the freezer, defrost a dialy meal and then throw it on the balcony and let the dog have his fun!


----------

